# Leucism in Chickens?



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

Maybe it's a silly question, but does leucism happen in chickens? I did a web search and couldn't find anything. The reason I ask is that I have several chickens (all roosters) who I think are exhibiting partial or leucism, most ostentatiously my 6-week-old that is almost entirely white (none of his ancestors have anywhere near that much white).

So yeah, just a question out of curiosity: has anyone else had or heard of leucistic chickens? Or know of information on the subject? I'm a nerd and like to learn about these things in my spare time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know what that is, unless you're talking about albino-ism. I do know that sometimes breeds revert to one of the colors in their genetic makeup. Like I ended up with several salmon faverolles that were born white.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never heard of Leucism, but it looks like it can occur in birds. Here's a link:
http://birding.about.com/od/identifyingbirds/a/leucism.htm


----------

